

Roger Ebert on Twitter - unalone
http://blogs.suntimes.com/ebert/2009/03/the_human_race_on_a_key_ring.html

======
jibiki
Usually I enjoy Ebert's writing, but I didn't really get the point of this
piece. I don't see why the future he envisions is inevitable, and I don't see
why it's tragic.

